# timing belt change



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

TOOTHED BELT, REMOVING AND INSTALLING 
Removing 











Remove engine cover.













Remove noise insulation panel (arrows). 
Lock carrier in service position, refer to Body and Frame/Radiator Support/Service and Repair/Lock Carrier/Moving Into Service Position See: Body and Frame\Radiator Support\Service and Repair\Procedures 
Ribbed belt, removing and installing, refer to Drive Belts/Mounts, Brackets and Accessories/Drive Belts/Serpentine Belt/Service and Repair See: Drive Belt\Service and Repair 
Unclip toothed belt guard on both sides and remove.











Turn crankshaft at central bolt of toothed belt gear in direction of engine rotation to cyl. 1 TDC. Timing marks -A- and -B- must be aligned.











Check position of camshafts. Large holes (arrow) of securing plates on camshaft sprockets must face toward inside and align. If not, turn crankshaft one revolution further. 
Remove sealing plug from left-side of cylinder block. 
Top Dead Center (TDC) mark on crankshaft must be visible or be felt behind bore of removed sealing plug.
WARNING: DO NOT turn crankshaft while checking for TDC mark. Personal injury may result. 











Install 3242 crankshaft holder into sealing plug opening. 
Remove tensioner for ribbed belt. 
Remove center and right toothed belt guards.
CAUTION: Before removing ribbed belt, note direction of rotation with chalk or felt-tip marker. Reversing the direction of rotation of a used belt can destroy the belt. When installing the ribbed belt, make sure it is seated correctly on the pulley. 
Notes: The toothed belt tensioner is oil dampened. Compress it by slowly applying constant pressure.
Use spring clamp from 2024A. 











Using 8 mm hex wrench, turn toothed belt tensioning roller -1- clockwise until tensioning lever -2- compresses tensioner -3- so that spring clamp (2 mm diameter) can be inserted into bore and lifter. 
Insert pin and release tension. 
Remove vibration damper, refer to Cylinder Block Assembly/Harmonic Balancer/Service and Repair See: Engine, Cooling and Exhaust\Engine\Harmonic Balancer - Crankshaft Pulley\Service and Repair











Remove idler wheel for ribbed belt (arrows). 
Remove toothed belt.
Installing 











Install 3391 camshaft locator bar onto camshaft locking plates. 
Loosen both bolts for camshafts and back out bolts approximately 5 turns . 
Remove 3391 camshaft locator bar.











Remove both camshaft sprockets using T40001 special tool. 
Reinstall both camshaft sprockets together with locking plates and hand-tighten.
Note: The camshaft sprockets should be loose enough on the cone to be turned, but not so loose as to be tipped. 











Install toothed belt on all sprockets as shown in illustration. 
Install 3391 camshaft locator bar.











Using 8 mm hex wrench, turn toothed belt tensioner roller -1- clockwise in direction shown (arrow) until spring clamp can be removed. 
Before starting engine for first time, pre-load tensioning roller as follows: 
Apply torque wrench to hex socket on tensioning roller.











Pre-load tensioning roller to 15 Nm (11 ft lb) in direction of tension. This provides correct adjustment.

got this from one of my special sources. if anyonne else needs another thing like this just tell me and ill be glad to post it up


----------



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: timing belt change (vince8995)*

Lock Carrier Service Position 












NOTE: 

Do not remove noise insulation. Loosen only front quick-release screws 
Bumper removed
1 - Combination bolt 
45 Nm (33 ft.lb) 
2 - Combination bolt 
45 Nm (33 ft.lb) 
3 - Combination bolt 
10 Nm (7 ft.lb) 
4 - Combination bolt 
10 Nm (7 ft.lb) 
5 - Access hole for special tool 
For service position, attach special tool 3369 here
6 - Cowl attachment hole 
Attachment for service position












7 - Lock carrier 
For service position 
Screw special tool 3369 into threaded bore - 5 - on left side Fig. 1. 
Remove left and right mounting screws - 1 -. 
Remove mounting bolts - 3 - and - 4 - and pull lock carrier - 7 - forward. 
Secure lock carrier Fig. 2.
8 - Hood seal 
9 - Hood lock cable 
10 - Hole in side panel 
NOTE: After assembly of the lock carrier, check headlight positioning and adjust if necessary.












Fig. 1 Screw in special tool 3369

Screw special tool 3369 in at left and right as shown. 
Pull lock carrier forward until rear hole in lock carrier aligns with front threaded hole in fender flange.












Fig. 2 Secure lock carrier

Secure lock carrier with screws at left and right as shown.


----------



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: timing belt change (vince8995)*

RIBBED BELT, REMOVING AND INSTALLING 
Lock carrier in service position, refer to Body and Frame, Radiator Support, Service and Repair, Lock Carrier, Moving Into Service Position See: Body and Frame\Radiator Support\Service and Repair\Procedures
CAUTION: Before removing ribbed belt, note direction of rotation with chalk or felt-tip marker. Reversing the direction of rotation of a used belt can destroy the belt. When installing the ribbed belt, make sure it is seated correctly on the pulley. 
Removing 











Remove engine cover (arrows).











Remove noise insulation panel (arrows).











Counterhold pulley for viscous fan using 3212 spanner wrench and remove viscous fan using 3312 open-end spanner (left thread). 
Carefully lift out viscous fan.
Note: Observe previously marked direction of rotation of belt and that it is seated correctly on the pulley. 













To loosen ribbed belt, turn tensioner clockwise using 17 mm box wrench until two holes are aligned (arrows). Counterhold in position using 3204 drift. 
Remove ribbed belt.
Installing 











First install ribbed belt onto crankshaft pulley and idler wheel. Push belt onto tensioning roller last.
Note: Observe previously marked direction of rotation of belt and that it is seated correctly on the pulley.
Routing of ribbed belt:
D1 - without air conditioning
D2 - with air conditioning 
Remove 3204 drift. 
Install engine cover.


----------



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: timing belt change (vince8995)*

Virbration damper, removing and installing 
Removing and Installing 

Lock carrier in service position. Refer to Engine, disassembling and assembling.
Ribbed belt, removing and installing. Refer to Ribbed belt, removing and installing.
Note: To remove the vibration damper, it is not necessary to remove the center bolt.
Remove vibration damper.












When installing, make sure notches (arrows) in vibration damper are aligned with locating lugs on toothed belt sprocket. Tightening torque (vibration damper to crankshaft): 20 Nm (15 ft. lbs.)


----------



## cerverappz (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm having trouble with the pictures. Are they unavailable to anyone else?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (cerverappz)*

Red X of death is showing.


----------



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: (tryin2vw)*

TOOTHED BELT, REMOVING AND INSTALLING 
Removing 











Remove engine cover.











Remove noise insulation panel (arrows). 
Lock carrier in service position, refer to Body and Frame/Radiator Support/Service and Repair/Lock Carrier/Moving Into Service Position See: Body and Frame\Radiator Support\Service and Repair\Procedures 
Ribbed belt, removing and installing, refer to Drive Belts/Mounts, Brackets and Accessories/Drive Belts/Serpentine Belt/Service and Repair See: Drive Belt\Service and Repair 
Unclip toothed belt guard on both sides and remove.











Turn crankshaft at central bolt of toothed belt gear in direction of engine rotation to cyl. 1 TDC. Timing marks -A- and -B- must be aligned.











Check position of camshafts. Large holes (arrow) of securing plates on camshaft sprockets must face toward inside and align. If not, turn crankshaft one revolution further. 
Remove sealing plug from left-side of cylinder block. 
Top Dead Center (TDC) mark on crankshaft must be visible or be felt behind bore of removed sealing plug.
WARNING: DO NOT turn crankshaft while checking for TDC mark. Personal injury may result. 











Install 3242 crankshaft holder into sealing plug opening. 
Remove tensioner for ribbed belt. 
Remove center and right toothed belt guards.
CAUTION: Before removing ribbed belt, note direction of rotation with chalk or felt-tip marker. Reversing the direction of rotation of a used belt can destroy the belt. When installing the ribbed belt, make sure it is seated correctly on the pulley. 
Notes: The toothed belt tensioner is oil dampened. Compress it by slowly applying constant pressure.
Use spring clamp from 2024A. 










Using 8 mm hex wrench, turn toothed belt tensioning roller -1- clockwise until tensioning lever -2- compresses tensioner -3- so that spring clamp (2 mm diameter) can be inserted into bore and lifter. 
Insert pin and release tension. 
Remove vibration damper, refer to Cylinder Block Assembly/Harmonic Balancer/Service and Repair See: Engine, Cooling and Exhaust\Engine\Harmonic Balancer - Crankshaft Pulley\Service and Repair











Remove idler wheel for ribbed belt (arrows). 
Remove toothed belt.
Installing 











Install 3391 camshaft locator bar onto camshaft locking plates. 
Loosen both bolts for camshafts and back out bolts approximately 5 turns . 
Remove 3391 camshaft locator bar.











Remove both camshaft sprockets using T40001 special tool. 
Reinstall both camshaft sprockets together with locking plates and hand-tighten.
Note: The camshaft sprockets should be loose enough on the cone to be turned, but not so loose as to be tipped. 











Install toothed belt on all sprockets as shown in illustration. 
Install 3391 camshaft locator bar.













Using 8 mm hex wrench, turn toothed belt tensioner roller -1- clockwise in direction shown (arrow) until spring clamp can be removed. 
Before starting engine for first time, pre-load tensioning roller as follows: 
Apply torque wrench to hex socket on tensioning roller.











Pre-load tensioning roller to 15 Nm (11 ft lb) in direction of tension. This provides correct adjustment.

Lock Carrier Service Position 












NOTE: 

Do not remove noise insulation. Loosen only front quick-release screws 
Bumper removed
1 - Combination bolt 
45 Nm (33 ft.lb) 
2 - Combination bolt 
45 Nm (33 ft.lb) 
3 - Combination bolt 
10 Nm (7 ft.lb) 
4 - Combination bolt 
10 Nm (7 ft.lb) 
5 - Access hole for special tool 
For service position, attach special tool 3369 here
6 - Cowl attachment hole 
Attachment for service position












7 - Lock carrier 
For service position 
Screw special tool 3369 into threaded bore - 5 - on left side Fig. 1. 
Remove left and right mounting screws - 1 -. 
Remove mounting bolts - 3 - and - 4 - and pull lock carrier - 7 - forward. 
Secure lock carrier Fig. 2.
8 - Hood seal 
9 - Hood lock cable 
10 - Hole in side panel 
NOTE: After assembly of the lock carrier, check headlight positioning and adjust if necessary.












Fig. 1 Screw in special tool 3369

Screw special tool 3369 in at left and right as shown. 
Pull lock carrier forward until rear hole in lock carrier aligns with front threaded hole in fender flange.












Fig. 2 Secure lock carrier

Secure lock carrier with screws at left and right as shown.

RIBBED BELT, REMOVING AND INSTALLING 
Lock carrier in service position, refer to Body and Frame, Radiator Support, Service and Repair, Lock Carrier, Moving Into Service Position See: Body and Frame\Radiator Support\Service and Repair\Procedures
CAUTION: Before removing ribbed belt, note direction of rotation with chalk or felt-tip marker. Reversing the direction of rotation of a used belt can destroy the belt. When installing the ribbed belt, make sure it is seated correctly on the pulley. 
Removing 











Remove engine cover (arrows).











Remove noise insulation panel (arrows).











Counterhold pulley for viscous fan using 3212 spanner wrench and remove viscous fan using 3312 open-end spanner (left thread). 
Carefully lift out viscous fan.
Note: Observe previously marked direction of rotation of belt and that it is seated correctly on the pulley. 











To loosen ribbed belt, turn tensioner clockwise using 17 mm box wrench until two holes are aligned (arrows). Counterhold in position using 3204 drift. 
Remove ribbed belt.
Installing 











First install ribbed belt onto crankshaft pulley and idler wheel. Push belt onto tensioning roller last.
Note: Observe previously marked direction of rotation of belt and that it is seated correctly on the pulley.
Routing of ribbed belt:
D1 - without air conditioning
D2 - with air conditioning 
Remove 3204 drift. 
Install engine cover.


----------



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: (vince8995)*

Virbration damper, removing and installing 
Removing and Installing 

Lock carrier in service position. Refer to Engine, disassembling and assembling.
Ribbed belt, removing and installing. Refer to Ribbed belt, removing and installing.
Note: To remove the vibration damper, it is not necessary to remove the center bolt.
Remove vibration damper.












When installing, make sure notches (arrows) in vibration damper are aligned with locating lugs on toothed belt sprocket. Tightening torque (vibration damper to crankshaft): 20 Nm (15 ft. lbs.) 

if anyonne needs anything else just tell me


----------



## cerverappz (Jan 12, 2010)

Pictures look great now. I have the 12v but this will definitely be a great reference. Thanks!


----------

